# New member



## Lavazza (Oct 29, 2019)

Hi
Just joined this group. I'm looking to buy a Mk1 TT Sport 240. Have researched available cars on AT, Pistonheads and Ebay.
I welcome any forum views on current cars for sale. I'm looking for standard spec, ideally with contrasting colours (ie. Not black, but not a showstopper).
Primarily interested in condition and history.
Thanks
Ps. Can't seem to access the cars for sale area, what's the criteria?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF
My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners

Service history is very important. 
Cambelt/water pump 75K miles or 5 years which ever comes first.
Dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly & coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
If it has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers work, MOT fail. N/A in UK now

3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable & a nicer exhaust note.
V6 Chain wear can be checked using VagCom, very expensive to replace.
DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual. Expensive to repair, but probably no more expensive than a manuals clutch.
Check no delay when pulling away & no juddering when reversing slowly while turning up an incline or into a tight parking space.

Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, so as I said don't rush into it.
A bad TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.

Roadsters, check roof operation thorougly & carpets for damp, especially in the rear. Roof drains block easily & damp can cause lot of future probs in rest of car.

For info on Market Place & PM access info click link.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 0&t=804241

Hoggy.


----------



## Lavazza (Oct 29, 2019)

Thanks for the reply.
I'm keen to buy a very good example of a Mk1 TT Sport 240.
I've owned some very special cars for over 20 years now; for me the TT will be a fun daily drive as part of a car collection. Price isn't an issue for the right car.
Looking for something standard, no faults, and ideally not black; strong paper history and excellent MOT history.
Keen to hear from forum members about good/known cars that are currently or imminently for sale.
Mauritius Blue or Avus Silver preferred.
Thanks.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  here's my qS but it's not standard


----------



## Lavazza (Oct 29, 2019)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome  here's my qS but it's not standard


Feel free to share details. I'm open to good cars, thanks for replying.


----------



## Lavazza (Oct 29, 2019)

For the same car (Mk1 TT QS 240), what is the price differential between a car with comfort heated seats v recaro pole position?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Lavazza said:


> For the same car (Mk1 TT QS 240), what is the price differential between a car with comfort heated seats v recaro pole position?


Not sure on the difference in price but the pole positions on there own sell for about £1500 a pair, personally I'd only one a qS with the poles


----------

